# Renaming jails?



## osx-addict (Mar 19, 2009)

I've got an existing jail I'd like to rename.. Can I just shut it down, rename the base directory and change all 'host' config references (e.g. in /etc/rc.conf) and start it back up again?  Just curious.. Thx!

Edit: Nevermind.. you can rename the jails just fine and reset the names in the host-os rc.conf file.. Worked like a charm!


----------



## SirDice (Mar 19, 2009)

osx-addict said:
			
		

> Edit: Nevermind.. you can rename the jails just fine and reset the names in the host-os rc.conf file.. Worked like a charm!


Indeed it does


----------

